# kleinste und größte erhältliche Bildschirmauflösungen



## m.ii1 (15. Dezember 2011)

*kleinste und größte erhältliche Bildschirmauflösungen*

Hallo Welt,

Was sind denn so die kleinsten und größten Bildschirmauflösungen von Bildschirmen die auf dem freien Markt erhältlich sind.
Ich brauche nämlich einen möglichst kleinen und billigen Monitor (Empfehlungen bitte  ) und frage nur mal so aus Neugierde nach der größten Auflösung, wo ich gerade dabei bin...

Grüße


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: kleinste und größte erhältliche Bildschirmauflösungen*

und die displaygröße ist unwichtig?
klein ist relativ...wie klein maximal?
displays gibts in allen größen.
bitte deine suche etwas eingrenzen und konkretisieren.


----------



## ReaCT (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: kleinste und größte erhältliche Bildschirmauflösungen*

4 faches Full HD bei Eizo Displays für >250.000€
Die kleinsten Displays, den man noch als Monitore durchgehen lassen kann, gibt es im Car-Videobereich. Allerdings musst du darauf achten, dass die Auflösung und die Anschlüsse stimmen. Noch kleiner gibt es 8x8 Pixel Displays, aber nicht unbedingt Windows tauglich


----------



## Supeq (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: kleinste und größte erhältliche Bildschirmauflösungen*

Also die kleinste noch erhältliche, und sinnvoll einzusetzende Auflösung ist 1024*768^^


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Dezember 2011)

ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> 4 faches Full HD bei Eizo Displays für >250.000€
> Die kleinsten Displays, den man noch als Monitore durchgehen lassen kann, gibt es im Car-Videobereich. Allerdings musst du darauf achten, dass die Auflösung und die Anschlüsse stimmen. Noch kleiner gibt es 8x8 Pixel Displays, aber nicht unbedingt Windows tauglich



Waren das nicht eher 25.000? ^^


----------



## Blu-Fire (15. Dezember 2011)

Das derzeit bezahlbare größte ist 2560 mal 1600 bzw 1440, oder?


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Dezember 2011)

1024*768 wäre z.B. ein 15"

2560*1600 30"...

Alles drunter oder drüber würde ich derzeit auch nicht als Norm bezeichnen.


----------



## m.ii1 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: kleinste und größte erhältliche Bildschirmauflösungen*



Supeq schrieb:


> Also die kleinste noch erhältliche, und sinnvoll einzusetzende Auflösung ist 1024*768^^


 

nicht kleiner... na gut.

 Und welches (preiswerte) Modell ist da empfehlenswert. (möglichst mit HDMI Anschluss)

(Das ich einen Car-Video Bildschirm am PC nicht verwenden kann, sollte klar sein...)


----------

